# 95 altima automatic transmission not wanting to shift when wet



## new95altimaowner (Oct 21, 2014)

Im new to this and kind of a noob haha. I just recently bought my sister 95 altima it has shifted roughly for years now only going into 2nd. A month ago I drove into a big puddle and my transmission just stopped wanting to shift at all. The only way to get it to shift is rev the engine and let off the accelerater.after about a week it started shifting fine so I stopped worring about it. The other day I went through another puddle and it is starting to not want to shift and then today my car just died while driving. I put it in neutral and it started no problem. Please help. Do I need a new transmission. Is it worth fixing? I only paid 500 for the car


----------

